# I cannot shake this feeling.......



## BenElger (Feb 8, 2012)

Hi everyone, I just wanted to know if anyone else feels this, I keep obsessively thinking that I'm trapped in life and in my own body, I can't explain it exactly but it gives me this feeling of despair and hopelessness. It's almost like I have to stay on this planet for the next how ever many years conscious and I don't even know how I'm conscious or I don't know if I'm really alive? and I don't want too be? It's not that I don't want to live it's just everything overwhelms me and what if it always does. I know rationally how I'm alive but I don't understand it. Then because I'm thinking like that I start to worry I'm going insane and start to obsess about psychosis and search the shit out of Google and convince myself I'm psychotic.

I was having a good few days, it feels like I can go a week where I'm feeling okay and then one day it hits me and I'm back to where I started but the good days aren't even good, I'm nothing like the person I use to be and it just makes life seem pointless. I had a panic attack earlier looking at the sky because it looked like a painting and I felt trapped underneath it, it just didn't look real, my thoughts are getting ridiculous and I don't know how to not let them get the best of me.

Could anyone help?

Thank You.


----------



## shattered memories (Jul 19, 2012)

I dont know if it makes you feel any better but I can relate to you 100 fucking percent. Nearly word for word. It really is HORRIBLE when you dwell on it...but just remember its just your brain feeding you false info. I think someone made a post on this calling it "existential terror" and yes it is very common for those with DPDR. I think you might benefit from CBT/ACT techniques if you havent tried those already.


----------



## mimomo (Apr 19, 2012)

I know what that feeling is like - to constantly question reality, your mind, the minds of others, what it all means, etc. To escape this, it's as simple as just letting the thoughts occupy the mind. As they're in your mind, distract yourself by walking, by drawing, or whatever else requires your full attention. Like shattered memories says, remember it's just false information and label it as such.
Good luck.


----------



## foghat (Jan 1, 2011)

hang in there. Attention is energy....whatever you give your attention to, you get more of back in return...thus, the more you research possibilities linked to worries about what you may have, then the more your subconscious gravitates towards acting and being in that way. You got DP or DR. Stay in the postivit threads, recovery experiences, etc.


----------



## Abigail- (Jun 28, 2012)

Hey..
About 2 weeks ago I had exactly the same obsessive thought going on.. Where I kept feeling like I was trapped in my own body.. And then I would start to feel suffocated and my breathing would go shallow which would lead to panic... As scary as it is... Its just a classic symptom of dp. Keep your self distracted as soon as you feel any of these thoughts coming on.. I know its hard but it does get better


----------



## Juan (Jul 5, 2012)

I wouldn't concentrate so much on the weird feeling, as the anxiety you are putting your body through is much more of a big deal. Then again, you could live a long life with the extremes of anxiety. However, DP is not a situation on its own, as the parent cause is anxiety.


----------

